# All Slavic languages: dark blonde



## cyanista

Well, I think I'll make it a new thread after all! 



> *Re: All Slavic languages: Words for the color "blue"*
> 
> What about one more colour that isn't a separate one in most languages? I'm talking about hair colours: Russian has "русый" which is "light brown" to "dark blonde" in English. Do other Slavic languages have this one?


----------



## anubis

Uf, I don't really know, if it does exist in the Slovenian language.. ( in general use). I can't remember now any special term, but I am pretty sure, that in poetry exist "made-up" colors.


----------



## Kya

in croatian there are some words that are used to describe different shades of hair colors. for example kestenjasta (colour of a chestnut)... I can't think of any more right now... I'll post if I remember more


----------



## anubis

Yeah, but that exists in English too: maroon...


----------



## Kya

I didn't know it existed... thank you for your correction


----------



## elroy

anubis said:
			
		

> Yeah, but that exists in English too: maroon...


 
Chestnut is not maroon.  Those are two different colors.

Maroon is more like the color of wine, and would not normally be used to describe the color of someone's hair.


----------



## piazzola

you mean like this Каштановый


----------



## anubis

Yeah right. Didn't really noticed, that kya was talking about hair colour.Sorry.


----------



## Juri

Exist in Slovenian , I presume only in dialect of east(N.Gorica & Karst)
For ANUBIS:"Uona jema ruse lase"


----------



## cyanista

Thank you, Juri! 

I already thought, no one ever heard of such a colour!  

And how would they normally call "dark blonde" in Slovenian?


----------



## Juri

In Slovenia "blondes" are "BLONDINKE", the dark blondes has "KOSTANJEVE LASE"
About the first, by the way, one says they cannot make ice, because they don't know the recipe.


----------



## Jana337

Are we talking about this and this color? If so, we would call it _zrzavé_ or _rusé vlasy_. It's just that I saw the word "rusý" in previous posts. I don't think I would classify them as "from light brown to dark blond". Could you please post pictures of colors you are refering to? 

Jana


----------



## skye

Juri said:
			
		

> Exist in Slovenian , I presume only in dialect of east(N.Gorica & Karst)
> For ANUBIS:"Uona jema ruse lase"


 
East?  In Slovenia that's west. 

Anyway, dark blonde is just dark blonde to me. Kostanjeva seems more like something one would put on a hair-dye package. I never heard it used in a conversation.


----------



## Juri

SKYE:
Never heard for "Lapsus calami"?


----------



## anubis

Juri,
this is a strog dialect of which I almost didn't understand a word - but you've already written it. If you told me that sentence, i wouldn't understand it


----------



## Juri

Preprosto-simple:"Ona ima ruse lase" = She has blonde hair.
Meni sicer zveni bolj kot "rdeče"- But it sounds to me more as "red".
Ruse, from italian rosso.There are interesting commistions/mixtures at 
all borders.


----------



## cyanista

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Are we talking about this and this color? If so, we would call it _zrzavé_ or _rusé vlasy_. It's just that I saw the word "rusý" in previous posts. I don't think I would classify them as "from light brown to dark blond". Could you please post pictures of colors you are refering to?
> 
> Jana


I couldn't at the moment find a picture that would suit my idea of it perfectly. It could look like this or this. And more shades in-between. But no reddish tones!

And one more picture ...


----------



## Jana337

cyanista said:
			
		

> I couldn't at the moment find a picture that would suit my idea of it perfectly. It could look like this or this. And more shades in-between. But no reddish tones!
> 
> And one more picture ...


OK, this color hasn't got a special name in Czech. We call such people brunet (m), bruneta (f).

Jana


----------



## martinemussies

Hi there !! Don't the Russians just use 
блондинка, темная блондинка, светлая блондинка....
as I learnt it? Hope they do....  love, Martine.


----------



## skye

Juri said:
			
		

> SKYE:
> Never heard for "Lapsus calami"?


 
Actually, no.  

But I often mix east and west, left and right too. If someone says "go right" I always have to think first which way that is. I thought you might be having similar problems. 

Now back to the topic: of the photos that cyanista posted the second one looks like light brown to me. The other two are debatable: dark blonde or light brown. I guess they could be either.


----------



## Juri

SKYE: Thanks for your magnanimity!
"Lapsus calami & lapsus linguae" are in latin unintentionally errors made writing(calami) or speaking(linguae)
In Italian we are used to say"errore di stumpa" -joking of course.


----------



## cyanista

Jana337 said:
			
		

> OK, this color hasn't got a special name in Czech. We call such people brunet (m), bruneta (f).


Oh, that's intriguing!  In Russian "брюнет" and "брюнетка" are used to speak about dark-haired people! What do you call them in Czech?

More pics of "русый": 1   2   3


----------



## skye

Juri said:
			
		

> SKYE: Thanks for your magnanimity!
> "Lapsus calami & lapsus linguae" are in latin unintentionally errors made writing(calami) or speaking(linguae)
> In Italian we are used to say"errore di stumpa" -joking of course.


 
I knew about lapsus linguae, but I've never heard of the other one before. I'll remember it now.


Of the new pics that cyanista posted the second one definitely looks like brown to me.


----------



## andyforum2004

Isn't there a Slovene phrase for dark blond hair?  For example: "Ona ima svetle modre lase."  (literally: She has light blue hair.)


----------



## skye

I'm not really sure what you mean. 

You can used the word "plavi" instead of "blond". "Plavi" is also a colloquial word meaning blue. The standard word for blue is "modri".

But as far as I know you can't refer to one's hair as "modri" unless they got their hair dyed with an actual blue colour (like the colour of this forum for example).


----------



## vasil

Hello everyone!
I im Macedonin speaking from Greece.In Macedonian language word for dark blonde will be: temno rusa


----------



## mcmadal

In Polish it will be "szatynka".

A great forum, by the way! I hope to be able to visit it more often!


----------



## Zetarun

In bulgarian you can say (from left to right from light to dark)
светло руса=> руса=> пепеляво руса=> тъмно руса=> кестенява => тъмно кестенява

light blonde=> blonde=> ash blonde=> dark blonde=> brunette (the colour Jana refferd to as brunette one)=> dark brunette


----------



## funtomas

Hi, in slovak language you can say for

dark blonde girl = špinavá blondína (dirty blond)
blonde girl = blondínka, plavovláska
gold hair girl = zlatovláska
redhead girl = rišavá, rišaňa
dark hair girl = bruneta, brunetka


----------



## lorenz1616

Hi, 

some rectifications of previous contribution:
(In Slovak)

dark blond or sandy = plavý, m; plavovlasý, m.) Note: "špinavý bond" is colloquial

red-haired = ryšavý, m. NEVER: *rišavý,
Note: archaic synonyn for "ryšavý" is "rusovlasý", or even "rusý", "rusavý"


----------



## Jagoda

According to me, dark blonde in Polish is "ciemny blond":
for a woman: ciemna blondynka
for a man: ciemny blondyn

"Szatynka" is rather dark brown.


----------



## Suane

lorenz1616 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> some rectifications of previous contribution:
> (In Slovak)
> 
> dark blond or sandy = plavý, m; plavovlasý, m.) Note: "špinavý bond" is colloquial
> 
> red-haired = ryšavý, m. NEVER: *rišavý,
> Note: archaic synonyn for "ryšavý" is "rusovlasý", or even "rusý", "rusavý"


 
Yes, I thought about rusý, rusá as about some reddish or very red color.
But maybe in other languages it doesn't mean the same.
Did anyone say that plavy means blue in its language? That sounds a bit weird to me.


----------



## Grosvenor1

Colours are interesting and in the Slavic family sometimes prone to be borrowed from other languages. "Pink" in either Macedonian or Bulgarian, perhaps both, is _pembe_, a loanword from Turkish.


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

Suane said:


> Yes, I thought about rusý, rusá as about some reddish or very red color.
> But maybe in other languages it doesn't mean the same.
> Did anyone say that plavy means blue in its language? That sounds a bit weird to me.


 
I re-read this topic and I see some Slovenes misunderstand the word _rus_. Rus is an ancient adjective meaning red or brownish-red (http://bos.zrc-sazu.si/cgi/a03.exe?name=sskj_testa&expression=ge=rus&hs=1)
So, Suane, we understand it the same way as you.

The old meaning of _plav_ in Slovene is a light colour with shades of yellow. Therefore a blond girl is _plavolaska_. 
Later this word got also the secondary meaning of blue colour. For example: on ima plave oči / he has blue eyes. 
http://bos.zrc-sazu.si/cgi/a03.exe?name=sskj_testa&expression=ge=plav&hs=1


----------



## Mac_Linguist1

Grosvenor1 said:


> Colours are interesting and in the Slavic family sometimes prone to be borrowed from other languages. "Pink" in either Macedonian or Bulgarian, perhaps both, is _pembe_, a loanword from Turkish.



_Пембе_ ("pembe") isn't all that common even in the spoken language and it has more of a poetic and cute feeling attached to it (being a recognizable Turkish loanword). 

_Розов_ ("rozov", adj. masc.) is by far the most common, and standard, word for "pink".


----------

